# Some turbo systems I designed and built over the last year or so.



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

The new Full Blown S2000 kit.














































ooooh the welds


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

WTF? LOL




























More happy welds


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Big supra intercooler.




























Fits like a glove (and made 150 more HP to bring power up to 800whp at 15psi(then the rear turbo failed)).




























This system had to be all tacked together before we comited to anything for obvious reasons


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Catch can.










The ultimate sexiness 














































8v manifold for sale that I didnt use 









Single turbo supra.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

My manifold on my MK1.










More happy welds 










And just to prove that I dont completely suck with camera  I took this one in the Philippines about a year ago (I know the time and date blows lol).


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

If the Mods would like to move this to fabrication where it should be I wouldnt be upset


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

No, it does not need to go anywhere, very nice work.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## bossman518 (Apr 20, 2009)

SEXY!!!!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

appropriate screen name 

Very nice & thanks for sharing :beer:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

TIG ninja strikes again :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice work! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Fail. I could do better with a hf flux core and jb weld.

What's up with those sidewinder manifolds?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks everybody. 

Suck it dave.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Do you back purge, or as I read about on another forum about using something called solar flux?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> Do you back purge, or as I read about on another forum about using something called solar flux?


I backpurge. If you look in this picture you can kinda see the plug system I use.


----------



## colony7 (Apr 20, 2010)

where can i get one of those "air filters" that the supra uses? they are sick


----------



## BoostAdict (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing welds. The Srt-4, Evo, and Supra all look very professional. Beautiful welds


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

So nice! 


You still going to do my 16v mani for me  Might have some more work for ya too...


Thanks,
E


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Beautiful! :thumbup:

Thank you for sharing


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

That K20 mani is just insane, you are on another level.:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mannnnnn I Gotta Learn How To Weld & Buy A Decent Welder! I Hope I Can Master The Art Like U OP:thumbup::beer:


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Very nice work indeed. Loving the S2000 manifolds, especially the twin WG T4 one :thumbup:

How many years of welding experience is that? The last time I tried welding I just blew a hole through the peice and packed that in immediately, lol. I really must learn.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. Building some SR20DET top mount T3 manifolds over the last few days.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

TIGninja said:


> Thanks guys. Building some SR20DET top mount T3 manifolds over the last few days.


I Love Sr20's! I Might Buy One From U When I Get My S14!:thumbup: How Much For 1?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

WOW, very nice work !


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

what kinda machine are you using? welds look good


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

damn


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

bdcoombs said:


> what kinda machine are you using? welds look good


We have a couple syncrowaves. One 180 and a newer 250 with built in cooler.

Can someone take some measurements from a VR6 for me?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

TIGninja said:


> We have a couple syncrowaves. One 180 and a newer 250 with built in cooler.
> 
> Can someone take some measurements from a VR6 for me?


i would if i had one! :thumbup:


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

:thumbup:what tube thickness are you using for the exhaust manifolds, crazy work....very nice.


----------



## Mr.Bullet (Mar 17, 2008)

what kind of measurements do you need from a vr?


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

Hell you can keep my VRT for a while if I can have one of those purty manifolds! =)

Mike


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Mr.Bullet said:


> what kind of measurements do you need from a vr?


I need the hight from the top of the high part of the valve cover on the drivers side to the bottom of the hood.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

y are all these pictures blocked at work....I'll be back later


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Good work, I can only wish I get to this level one day. AWESOME:thumbup:


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice work man:thumbup:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. So it looks like one of my buddies is going to step up to the plate and have me build him a VR6 sidewinder (finally).


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

ninja why are you so awesome at making manifolds?

I still got you in the back of my mind to make my evo one


----------



## bluegrapevrt (Sep 19, 2010)

hey man OT but did you go to WVU? If you are the guy i'm thinking of you had a ginster 2.0t? I had the windsor VR6 GTI and I used to see you around Evansdale all the time. I got a 06 MR too lol:beer:

Looking forward to seeing the sidewinder mani! Has anyone ever done one b4?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

bluegrapevrt said:


> hey man OT but did you go to WVU? If you are the guy i'm thinking of you had a ginster 2.0t? I had the windsor VR6 GTI and I used to see you around Evansdale all the time. I got a 06 MR too lol:beer:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the sidewinder mani! Has anyone ever done one b4?


HAHA funny coincidence... yes that was me. I remember your car. I was a mech/aero eng student, that's why I lived at Evansdale.

Did I also mention that I'm from Baltimore area too? Bel Air 

What color is your Evo? mines WW.

Back on topic Tigninja makes made crazy awesome ****


----------



## bluegrapevrt (Sep 19, 2010)

Hah nice, Yea i live in Canton its GG (the evo). I'll be looking forward to seeing the VR mani. Has anyone taken the time to figure out the measurements to make one truly equal length?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

bluegrapevrt said:


> Hah nice, Yea i live in Canton its GG (the evo). I'll be looking forward to seeing the VR mani. Has anyone taken the time to figure out the measurements to make one truly equal length?


I try my best to use the space availble to get the best length usage possible and for the most part they come closer to equal length then almost all manifolds I have seen. I put alot of thought into building these and do my best to come up with the best design possible in the given space.

There are alot of other factors that are involved when it comes to performance as well and a few may be even more important then equal length. The collector design is one of these things. I think the longest merge collector is always the best. 

WG placement is also very important (maybe more important then equal length). Having an even pressure bleed through the WG to have even back pressure is key to getting the same amount of air into each cyl and not having a rich/lean differential between cyls.

Alot of the things that people think about manifolds are simply not true. I guess if anyone has any questions go ahead and ask.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

how much for a tubular 2l aba manifold that puts the turbo on top? i dont want to run cast anymore.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

What is the main advantage to a sidewinder in terms of performance?


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

Let me hop in the "way back" machine............I remember this cats first oxyacetylene welded manifold.

Lookin good Chuck.:thumbup:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

purple-pill said:


> Let me hop in the "way back" machine............I remember this cats first oxyacetylene welded manifold.
> 
> Lookin good Chuck.:thumbup:


Yup :laugh:


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

nice:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

VERY nice fab work:thumbup:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Taylor Davis (Oct 21, 2010)

damn just wondering how much would it run for you to make me a intake and a exhaust mani for my 2.0 8v? you do amazing work.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

you never got back to me about a price for a turbo manifold


----------



## HulkVRT (Feb 14, 2011)

Godness man, some of those tubular manifolds look absolutely amazing. I was drooling for sure lol


----------

